# Plumbing or Electrician? which is the harder job?



## jordan17

I'm a Plumber & having a debate with a friend which works for Time Warner.
I say plumbing is tuffer, he says being a Electrician is harder...lol
Comon, Electrician's can't get stuck like we can?
So lets hear it guys...


----------



## JumboJack




----------



## Mike's Plumbing

None of it is that hard to be honest.


----------



## world llc

plumbers have a poopy job:shifty:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Electricians don't have to get anywhere near 15" cast iron soil pipe, let alone install it.


----------



## [email protected]

Framing is way harder. We acually have to put up the structure for you guys to whack up and swiss cheese up.


----------



## AFOREMA1

Mike's Plumbing said:


> None of it is that hard to be honest.


On average I would say they are about the same in residential and commercial, but having spent 12 years as an industrial electrician I would say I worked harder and got dirtier than any plumber did.


----------



## rselectric1

That's a tough question. Plumbers and Electricians pretty much perform identical types of work for rough-in, besides the obvious differences.

Electricians have a higher danger factor, but it is offset by "gross" factor that the plumbers sometimes have to deal with.

My vote is for a tie.:laughing:


----------



## AFOREMA1

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Electricians don't have to get anywhere near 15" cast iron soil pipe, let alone install it.


And plumbers don't have to hang large diameter rigid conduit and pull big a*** wire through it.


----------



## Dan_Watson

No time like the present.


----------



## Kent Whitten

What a great first question. Why not ask who ****s in drywall buckets more?


----------



## katoman

Get real, everyone knows CARPENTRY is the hardest trade. The proof is that today it has been broken up into about six trades. But to know it all is by far the greatest challenge and accomplishment. :thumbup::whistling


----------



## Mud Master

framerman said:


> What a great first question. Why not ask who ****s in drywall buckets more?


That would definitely be me.

It's the Taquito's.


----------



## Mud Master

The hardest job is managing all those trades at the same time.


----------



## katoman

Mud Master said:


> The hardest job is managing all those trades at the same time.


RATS !!! That's a good answer. Or dealing with nutbar customers. :w00t:


----------



## rselectric1

I don't dispute for even a moment that there are tougher jobs than electric and plumbing, but the choices were limited to those two.

I'd say physically that framers, concrete workers, masons, drywallers, tile setters, and others work WAY harder. I don't think that's a big secret to anyone.:shifty:


----------



## mart4005

any skinny plumbers out there?:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

AFOREMA1 said:


> And plumbers don't have to hang large diameter rigid conduit and pull big a*** wire through it.


4" gas pipe isn't much different.


----------



## flashheatingand

rselectric1 said:


> That's a tough question. Plumbers and Electricians pretty much perform identical types of work for rough-in, besides the obvious differences.
> 
> Electricians have a higher danger factor, but it is offset by "gross" factor that the plumbers sometimes have to deal with.
> 
> My vote is for a tie.:laughing:


Plumbers is more dangerous. Plumber could be in a wet crawlspace and accidently hit a hot line, while the oven is running. No good. Plumbers get zapped a lot due to hidden wires and all. Then, there is the wear and tear on the body, long term. Again plumbers are worse off.

Take a group of 10 old time plumbers (upper 50's) versus 10 old time sparkys, The sparky's are better off.


----------



## Dan_Watson

flashheatingand said:


> Plumbers is more dangerous. Plumber could be in a wet crawlspace and accidently hit a hot line, while the oven is running. No good. Plumbers get zapped a lot due to hidden wires and all. Then, there is the wear and tear on the body, long term. Again plumbers are worse off.
> 
> Take a group of 10 old time plumbers (upper 50's) versus 10 old time sparkys, The sparky's are better off.


Yea but thats because of all that glue...


----------

